# Wholesale Supplies Plus shipping delays



## Vicki C (Sep 21, 2021)

This is so frustrating… waiting on items I ordered August 8. Last message was that I should receive shipping information by September 19 but I didn’t. I understand the “jumping the line” policy, but I would go elsewhere rather than pay extra for reasonable, normal shipping times. What is going on there?


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 21, 2021)

Same. I ordered on the 5th. Said shipping on the 19th. No update. I agree with you I tried the skip the line once but why should I have to pay an extra $20 (including their handling fee) to get what would essentially be normal shipping at any other company? Gah!!! This is so frustrating! I will give them a call.


----------



## cerelife (Sep 22, 2021)

Yep, I placed an order Aug 3rd and they didn't ship it until Aug 19th!
AND...it seems that they put a time limit on adding things to your order while it's in 'pending' status to avoid an additional handling fee. I've used the "add to current order" option many times to take advantage of items that went on sale/things I forgot after placing my original order, but I tried to add a couple of items on Aug 10th and there was no "add to current order" option when I went to check out even though my current order was still 'pending'.
I found out the hard way that IF that option doesn't appear (and you request that the items be shipped with your original pending order in the notes) then you will STILL get charged for another handling fee even though both orders arrived in the same box!! I complained to customer service but no dice.


----------



## Ford (Sep 22, 2021)

Not good to hear. Just placed an order with them. Luckily it's small. Just some odds and ends.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 22, 2021)

I emailed them and they forwarded it to the correct department. Suddenly today I get a shipping notice. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 22, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> Same. I ordered on the 5th. Said shipping on the 19th. No update. I agree with you I tried the skip the line once but why should I have to pay an extra $20 (including their handling fee) to get what would essentially be normal shipping at any other company? Gah!!! This is so frustrating! I will give them a call.


I called them today but they were on their lunch hour…


----------



## ravenscents (Sep 22, 2021)

I feel their pain, no one wants to work. I don't think WSP purposely wants us to wait on our orders. I think it's the new world we live in.


----------



## glendam (Sep 22, 2021)

cerelife said:


> Yep, I placed an order Aug 3rd and they didn't ship it until Aug 19th!
> AND...it seems that they put a time limit on adding things to your order while it's in 'pending' status to avoid an additional handling fee. I've used the "add to current order" option many times to take advantage of items that went on sale/things I forgot after placing my original order, but I tried to add a couple of items on Aug 10th and there was no "add to current order" option when I went to check out even though my current order was still 'pending'.
> I found out the hard way that IF that option doesn't appear (and you request that the items be shipped with your original pending order in the notes) then you will STILL get charged for another handling fee even though both orders arrived in the same box!! I complained to customer service but no dice.


I noticed that the option to add items to pending order was gone.  Not happy about it, if they don’t want people to use it, why did they make it available to begin with? Or better yet, they should ship the orders so fast that people can’t  make changes to it, like Nature’s Garden.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 23, 2021)

ravenscents said:


> I feel their pain, no one wants to work. I don't think WSP purposely wants us to wait on our orders. I think it's the new world we live in.


Very wise statement Raven I've noticed that as well. We just renovated our floors and it was like pulling teeth to get them to work a full schedule and do the job properly. Such a surreal time we are living in.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 23, 2021)

ravenscents said:


> I feel their pain, no one wants to work. I don't think WSP purposely wants us to wait on our orders. I think it's the new world we live in.


I am not sure what their motivation is - but to recap, here’s how my ordering saga went:
August 8 ordered some items
August 9 ordered additional items asked if orders could be combined but didn’t get a response.
August 21 emailed to inquire about order status. (Saturday) and asked again if the orders could be combined.
August 23 received an email back, said orders would be shipped right away, couldn’t be combined.
August 24 received tracking for August 8 order. Tracking info said two of the three items I ordered were backordered. No notice before then. Asked when they would be shipped, response was “around September 8”
August 25 received tracking for August 9 order.
September 14 asked if they had an updated shipping date.
September 16 heard back that they anticipated they would be shipped by September 19.
September 21 asked for another update.
September 21 heard back by email “Can you tell me who emailed you concerning the dates you were given, or was it a generic email?” (Um… what?)
September 21 forwarded the email chain of the above.
September 22 asked for another update.
September 23 heard back that they do not have ETA dates for the back ordered items. 
September 23 (ten minutes later) heard back that the orders are in stock and should ship tomorrow or Saturday, that they are now on an “expedited list.”

I am not holding my breath that shipping will happen in the next two days. (Also, if it is being expedited, maybe they could ship today?) 

I don’t plan to order from them again. I don’t have time for the aggravation.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 23, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I don’t plan to order from them again. I don’t have time for the aggravation.


I agree with you I am not planning to order from them again either.


----------



## melinda48 (Sep 24, 2021)

I have been using them for some time for my body butter containers but this is getting ridiculous. Who are you folks using in their place? I under ”Covid delays” but enough is enough.


----------



## Becky1024 (Sep 24, 2021)

I have tried ordering from WSP several times all the way back to 5 years ago. Every order has been a problem. Either it takes weeks to ship, or they ship the wrong products. I've even been locked out of their website and had to spend several hours working with their head of IT to figure it out. I would like to use them since they stock a wide variety of products and they are within my state (I like to buy as local as possible) but can't deal with the headaches. I can order from Bulk Apothecary (still same state) and the order is typically delivered within 2 - 3 days and they have always shipped the right products.


----------



## earlene (Sep 24, 2021)

Good to know about BA.  I have only used them once or twice, and never had a problem, but for some reason, rarely think of them when looking for supplies.


----------



## Becky1024 (Sep 24, 2021)

earlene said:


> Good to know about BA.  I have only used them once or twice, and never had a problem, but for some reason, rarely think of them when looking for supplies.


The only problem with BA is they are often out of stock. However, you will know it once you try to add the product to your cart.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 24, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I have been using them for some time for my body butter containers but this is getting ridiculous. Who are you folks using in their place? I under ”Covid delays” but enough is enough.


The problem being that WSP literally has everything all under one roof. You can find stores that have individually what you need. Ebay and Amazon carry many things at relatively decent prices. Natures Garden and Brambleberry have many of the same items.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes, WSP has some of the oddball ingredients others might not carry but Amazon does too and Jeff Bezos could use the cash. Hardeeharhar. For carrier oils and butters I recently placed an order with JEdwards in Braintree, Mass. Their home page says that orders take one to two weeks but I received mine in under a week. Prices are good and shipping is lower for me since I’m in NH. I will go back to them for sure.


Becky1024 said:


> The only problem with BA is they are often out of stock. However, you will know it once you try to add the product to your cart.


Yes, helpful to know when you’re ordering if they have something in stock or not. It was extremely annoying to wait two weeks, have email communication with the company, and not know until I received my shipping notice that two out of three items were out of stock.


----------



## Becky1024 (Sep 25, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I have been using them for some time for my body butter containers but this is getting ridiculous. Who are you folks using in their place? I under ”Covid delays” but enough is enough.


Try USPlastics out of Lima, Ohio. They carry a wide variety and ship fast.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 25, 2021)

I really think everyone has to think about what Raven mentioned above because it is very true, all companies are running short on employees. Hopefully, most states have cut off the unemployment extensions like CA has forcing people to seek jobs. I would say 75% of the businesses around us are advertising for help. Are they all ideal jobs, maybe not but many do pay more than unemployment was paying many times. So until companies can fully staff again they will not get running back the way they did before. I have the same problem ordering from reptile suppliers, they average sending products 3 weeks after ordering and most products cannot be purchased at local stores. 

Many years ago I stopped using WSP because of product shortage reasons but went back to using them about 6 years ago. If you doubt their customer service please read through this thread, and you will find how fantastic their customer service really is now. I am sure they are as frustrated as many companies are at this time. I have to wait 11-12 months to have my house built which usually takes less than 1 month, the factory cannot get employees or supplies. B&B WSP Customer Service


----------



## paradisi (Sep 25, 2021)

Huh. Well, I've found I sell more, the better wages/lives & security my customers have.


----------



## Basil (Sep 25, 2021)

cerelife said:


> Yep, I placed an order Aug 3rd and they didn't ship it until Aug 19th!
> AND...it seems that they put a time limit on adding things to your order while it's in 'pending' status to avoid an additional handling fee. I've used the "add to current order" option many times to take advantage of items that went on sale/things I forgot after placing my original order, but I tried to add a couple of items on Aug 10th and there was no "add to current order" option when I went to check out even though my current order was still 'pending'.
> I found out the hard way that IF that option doesn't appear (and you request that the items be shipped with your original pending order in the notes) then you will STILL get charged for another handling fee even though both orders arrived in the same box!! I complained to customer service but no dice.


Yes, I tried and tried to do an add on to pending. Even wrote a note. Still got charged a second time… unfortunately it’s where I buy Shea and cocoa butter when it’s on sale.. any ideas? It’ll be December before I get them I’m afraid…


----------



## Basil (Sep 25, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I really think everyone has to think about what Raven mentioned above because it is very true, all companies are running short on employees. Hopefully, most states have cut off the unemployment extensions like CA has forcing people to seek jobs. I would say 75% of the businesses around us are advertising for help. Are they all ideal jobs, maybe not but many do pay more than unemployment was paying many times. So until companies can fully staff again they will not get running back the way they did before. I have the same problem ordering from reptile suppliers, they average sending products 3 weeks after ordering and most products cannot be purchased at local stores.
> 
> Many years ago I stopped using WSP because of product shortage reasons but went back to using them about 6 years ago. If you doubt their customer service please read through this thread, and you will find how fantastic their customer service really is now. I am sure they are as frustrated as many companies are at this time. I have to wait 11-12 months to have my house built which usually takes less than 1 month, the factory cannot get employees or supplies. B&B WSP Customer Service


I just read this after I posted my frustration. I’m sure you’re right. We’ve been talking a lot about this in our family. Instead of the Great Depression it’s being called the Great Resignation— and it’s not just in the states.. seems world wide..


----------



## dibbles (Sep 25, 2021)

I placed an order with WSP on 9/11. I received a notice that it is shipped yesterday afternoon. Right now the banner at the top of their website says processing is currently 8-10 business days. So - pretty accurate as far as that goes. I've learned that I can't wait until I am running very low on something to order from WSP, and I can expect it to take at least 3 weeks before I receive it. 

On another note, I placed an order from Nurture on Tuesday afternoon. It was delivered yesterday. The banner on their website says current processing is 3 business days. Which means I received the order before their stated processing time was reached. I love that company!


----------



## earlene (Sep 25, 2021)

Basil said:


> I just read this after I posted my frustration. I’m sure you’re right. We’ve been talking a lot about this in our family. Instead of the Great Depression it’s being called the Great Resignation— and it’s not just in the states.. seems world wide..



Well I don't blame the people not working for not working in the conditions that I witness every time I go inside of just about any establishment around the country (not just my own state). If I am reluctant to enter a place of business where a large percentage of people inside are either not masked at all or not wearing their masks properly even when masked, and even some of the employees among these are masked improperly, how can I blame a prospective employee for not wanting to risk their own health working in such an establishment?  Especially in states where mask mandates are being forbidden or challenged in the courts or just plain being boycotted?  Nor would I blame them when I hear about employees who remind customers to wear a mask getting attacked by the public, for being reluctant to enter back into the fray.

Well, I just ordered some WSP Nag Champa.  It's been in my cart for a couple of months or more since it was last on sale and they were out of stock.  So I decided to order & hope to receive this highly recommended FO.  I am in no rush.  I just hope it comes when either my husband or I is at home.  That's my only concern with unreliable delivery dates.  Having stuff delivered while out of town is a major annoyance.  Recently, my husband reminded me that I could ask my son to stop by & p/u an untimely delivery and hold it for me at his house; I had not even thought of that on my own.  I keep forgetting he lives in town now & I could ask HIM for a favor once in awhile.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 25, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I really think everyone has to think about what Raven mentioned above because it is very true, all companies are running short on employees. Hopefully, most states have cut off the unemployment extensions like CA has forcing people to seek jobs. I would say 75% of the businesses around us are advertising for help. Are they all ideal jobs, maybe not but many do pay more than unemployment was paying many times. So until companies can fully staff again they will not get running back the way they did before. I have the same problem ordering from reptile suppliers, they average sending products 3 weeks after ordering and most products cannot be purchased at local stores.
> 
> Many years ago I stopped using WSP because of product shortage reasons but went back to using them about 6 years ago. If you doubt their customer service please read through this thread, and you will find how fantastic their customer service really is now. I am sure they are as frustrated as many companies are at this time. I have to wait 11-12 months to have my house built which usually takes less than 1 month, the factory cannot get employees or supplies. B&B WSP Customer Service


The thread you reference is over a year old and based on what others are saying it would seem their customer service has deteriorated since then. And, side note, the order they promised would be “expedited” and would be sent yesterday or today has not been shipped, and when I go to their website to try to get info it says I have no order history.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 25, 2021)

Updated rant
August 8 ordered some items
August 9 ordered additional items asked if orders could be combined but didn’t get a response.
August 21 emailed to inquire about order status. (Saturday) and asked again if the orders could be combined.
August 23 received an email back, said orders would be shipped right away, couldn’t be combined.
August 24 received tracking for August 8 order. Tracking info said two of the three items I ordered were backordered. No notice before then. Asked when they would be shipped, response was “around September 8”
August 25 received tracking for August 9 order.
September 14 asked if they had an updated shipping date.
September 16 heard back that they anticipated they would be shipped by September 19.
September 21 asked for another update.
September 21 heard back by email “Can you tell me who emailed you concerning the dates you were given, or was it a generic email?” (Um… what?)
September 21 forwarded the email chain of the above.
September 22 asked for another update.
September 23 heard back that they do not have ETA dates for the back ordered items. 
September 23 (ten minutes later) heard back that the orders are in stock and should ship tomorrow or Saturday, that they are now on an “expedited list.”
September 25, no shipping notice. A log in to the WSP website reveals that I have “no order history”


----------



## violets2217 (Sep 25, 2021)

Soooo… on the sept 11th I placed an order from Nurture and found some hemp oil on Makeyourown.buzz and was so disappointed when I saw my payment was to WSP! I forgot it was one of the companies they bought. I’ve had my NS order for about a week and today(2 weeks later) I get an email from makeyourown.buzz thanking me for placing my order! So does that mean my lead time starts today? So they won’t ship my order for another 2 weeks!?!?! I’m never gonna be able to make my Honey & Hemp soap! 
What’s the word on Soaper’s Choice? Someon on One of my Facebook groups was complaining about WSP and mentioned them. I found it interesting that they had Lard and Tallow both $30 for 30 pounds. Shipping must be outrageous….


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 25, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Soooo… on the sept 11th I placed an order from Nurture and found some hemp oil on Makeyourown.buzz and was so disappointed when I saw my payment was to WSP! I forgot it was one of the companies they bought. I’ve had my NS order for about a week and today(2 weeks later) I get an email from makeyourown.buzz thanking me for placing my order! So does that mean my lead time starts today? So they won’t ship my order for another 2 weeks!?!?! I’m never gonna be able to make my Honey & Hemp soap!
> What’s the word on Soaper’s Choice? Someon on One of my Facebook groups was complaining about WSP and mentioned them. I found it interesting that they had Lard and Tallow both $30 for 30 pounds. Shipping must be outrageous….


Have you ever ordered from Webstaurant.com? I really like them. Their shipping is always really fast, website easy to navigate, and they let you know when something is out of stock. Looks like they have lard, but not tallow. 5 gallon bucket for $58.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 26, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> The thread you reference is over a year old and based on what others are saying it would seem their customer service has deteriorated since then. And, side note, the order they promised would be “expedited” and would be sent yesterday or today has not been shipped, and when I go to their website to try to get info it says I have no order history.


I am very aware of how old the thread is I referenced since it is my thread. The point is I have dealt and not dealt with WSP for many years and their customer service has varied considerably but did highly improve. Right now customer service and shipping are really bad with many suppliers be it bath and body or other suppliers, in today's world we have to be patient. Sadly it is what it is. I have paid to have expensive lights expedited that I needed to cages to receive them 1.5 months later, and all the company does is apologize. I have learned to not pay extra to expedite shipping. 

I am just glad I decided to retire from selling so I do not have to put up with the supply chain frustration.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 26, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I am very aware of how old the thread is I referenced since it is my thread. The point is I have dealt and not dealt with WSP for many years and their customer service has varied considerably but did highly improve. Right now customer service and shipping are really bad with many suppliers be it bath and body or other suppliers, in today's world we have to be patient. Sadly it is what it is. I have paid to have expensive lights expedited that I needed to cages to receive them 1.5 months later, and all the company does is apologize. I have learned to not pay extra to expedite shipping.
> 
> I am just glad I decided to retire from selling so I do not have to put up with the supply chain frustration.


Point taken. Maybe with their recent acquisitions WSP has gotten so big that they are not staying organized. The lack of information when ordering that something is out of stock, the repeated broken delivery promises, the customer service person asking me who emailed me from their own company, all sound like internal communication failures, like they have no (or terrible) systems for order fulfillment. Some companies, like Webstaurant.com, New Directions Aromatics, Nurture Soap, to name just a few, have remained reliable. Don’t know what the difference is. My bossy know-it-all self wants to get in there and straighten them out, because I’m sure it’s not malicious incompetence.


----------



## earlene (Sep 26, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Soooo… on the sept 11th I placed an order from Nurture and found some hemp oil on Makeyourown.buzz and was so disappointed when I saw my payment was to WSP! I forgot it was one of the companies they bought. I’ve had my NS order for about a week and today(2 weeks later) I get an email from makeyourown.buzz thanking me for placing my order! So does that mean my lead time starts today? So they won’t ship my order for another 2 weeks!?!?! I’m never gonna be able to make my Honey & Hemp soap!
> What’s the word on Soaper’s Choice? Someon on One of my Facebook groups was complaining about WSP and mentioned them. I found it interesting that they had Lard and Tallow both $30 for 30 pounds. Shipping must be outrageous….


I am very pleased with *Soaper's Choice* and use them primarily for oils that I cannot buy in grocery stores or Costco. Shipping prices are easy to check by putting things in your cart & go to checkout without having to pay for anything until you finalize your order. You can adjust your cart as many times as you want to check shipping prices and get the best bang for your buck. Keep in mind that purchasing a single 7-lb container of oils will cost the same or close to the same in shipping as 4 containers of the same size, so bulk ordering tends to be more cost effective and lowers your bottom-line cost. For me, shipping is reasonably inexpensive (I live in the same state) and VERY FAST. I usually get my order the next day if I order early on a business day. Of course to Florida, shipping would be a bit more costly, and probably take a tad longer, but I do highly recommend them.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 26, 2021)

I finally got my order yesterday. Everything perfect. People have made great points about the supply chain and having trouble finding enough employees. I didn't know wsp took over makeyourown that's a bummer.


----------



## Megan (Sep 29, 2021)

I am extremely frustrated with WSP. In addition to the long lead times, they have been making mistakes on every single order I place with them. Yesterday they shorted me 36 caps (no note, no nothing). Two orders ago they shorted me 200 bottles (without even a backorder/out of stock note!). They have been good so far with fixing the mistakes...but I'm really not sure how long I can put up with these issues. I have several fragrances from them that I love, but I may start looking elsewhere for packaging especially.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Sep 29, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Updated rant
> August 8 ordered some items
> August 9 ordered additional items asked if orders could be combined but didn’t get a response.
> August 21 emailed to inquire about order status. (Saturday) and asked again if the orders could be combined.
> ...


Wow' unfortunate you've waited so long' If I were you i'd look for another supplier to lay down your roots with.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Sep 29, 2021)

What I try to do is shop my standard fats & oils locally where you can run & pick up quickly.  Smart & Final' Big lots' Costco's most of them carry Lard, Tallow, Coconut oil to name a few usually for a better price opposed to mail order & shipping fee's.  Amazon is wonderful on free shipping & on time too.


----------



## melinda48 (Oct 1, 2021)

Becky1024 said:


> Try USPlastics out of Lima, Ohio. They carry a wide variety and ship fast.


Will do. Am also concerned about the supply chain. I purchase containers for body butters, etc. and see the prices going up and vendors putting limits on purchase quantities. Hmmm…..


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 1, 2021)

I placed an order with WSP last night I wanted to try ROE and well I love their kits if I wanna try out a new B&B product. Plus I just went Willy nilly through the additives and ordered a few things I found interesting and useful! I do like WSP, I just get anxious ordering from them. That is a me problem, impatient, I think! 
and I got my order from makeyourown.buzz last night. That was exciting!


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 2, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I placed an order with WSP last night I wanted to try ROE and well I love their kits if I wanna try out a new B&B product. Plus I just went Willy nilly through the additives and ordered a few things I found interesting and useful! I do like WSP, I just get anxious ordering from them. That is a me problem, impatient, I think!
> and I got my order from makeyourown.buzz last night. That was exciting!


Yes I can’t handle the babysitting that seems to be required. Makeyourown.buzz = WSP, you know that, right?


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 2, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> What I try to do is shop my standard fats & oils locally where you can run & pick up quickly.  Smart & Final' Big lots' Costco's most of them carry Lard, Tallow, Coconut oil to name a few usually for a better price opposed to mail order & shipping fee's.  Amazon is wonderful on free shipping & on time too.


Yes - I do the same. @AliOop turned me on to Big Lots for coconut oil - with free shipping and frequent discounts there is no less expensive source. I was buying sodium lactate, shea butter, and cocoa butter in the order that took over six weeks, but those are all things I can buy elsewhere, like Amazon, and get in a few days.


----------



## persephonesgarden (Oct 4, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Point taken. Maybe with their recent acquisitions WSP has gotten so big that they are not staying organized. The lack of information when ordering that something is out of stock, the repeated broken delivery promises, the customer service person asking me who emailed me from their own company, all sound like internal communication failures, like they have no (or terrible) systems for order fulfillment. Some companies, like Webstaurant.com, New Directions Aromatics, Nurture Soap, to name just a few, have remained reliable. Don’t know what the difference is. My bossy know-it-all self wants to get in there and straighten them out, because I’m sure it’s not malicious incompetence.



I've been so frustrated with WSP as of late and dearly wish several of my customer-favorite fragrances weren't reliant on their FOs. It's incredibly frustrating that they apparently have enough money to acquire all these other suppliers but not enough to address their fulfillment issues. Surely if they can afford these acquisitions, they can afford hiring bonuses and/or better wages for warehouse workers in order to bring more on board...argh.

Nearly every product I make uses Natrasorb and my most recent MYO order was horribly late, it threw off everything.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2021)

persephonesgarden said:


> I've been so frustrated with WSP as of late and dearly wish several of my customer-favorite fragrances weren't reliant on their FOs. It's incredibly frustrating that they apparently have enough money to acquire all these other suppliers but not enough to address their fulfillment issues. Surely if they can afford these acquisitions, they can afford hiring bonuses and/or better wages for warehouse workers in order to bring more on board...argh.
> 
> Nearly every product I make uses Natrasorb and my most recent MYO order was horribly late, it threw off everything.


Why do you depend on Natrasorb, is it for balms? I ask because I have had it go moldy in anything other than anhydrous balms. IPM is a great product for cutting oiliness in balms, lotions, and scrubs which is not expensive if purchased for The Sage by the gallon. 

Money is not necessarily the issue with hiring, the trend right now is Not to work, even contractors are having trouble hiring. We talked to the factory building our house, they have almost double wages and still cannot find reliable employees. I really think people are still hoping for more State and Gov bailouts if they keep filing for unemployment. (not trying to hijack this into a political issue). I am just trying to point out maybe WSP is just as frustrated, while I have never been a great fan of theirs I can certainly feel for them and every other company caught up in this mess.


----------



## Ford (Oct 4, 2021)

always plan a long lead time with them. Next order comes tomorrow. 2 weeks + 2 days. Right on time.  BUT, they did back order my "NEEM" oil.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ford said:


> did back order my "NEEM" oil.


I think that's a sign!!! Just Kidding!!!  


Vicki C said:


> Makeyourown.buzz = WSP, you know that, right?


Yep! as soon as I paid for the order and got a notification for my payment to WSP! I was instantly disappointed. And I'm not too impressed with the FO I got with that order. It has a very strong chemical smell OOB. So we will see how a soap turns out.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 4, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I think that's a sign!!! Just Kidding!!!
> 
> Yep! as soon as I paid for the order and got a notification for my payment to WSP! I was instantly disappointed. And I'm not too impressed with the FO I got with that order. It has a very strong chemical smell OOB. So we will see how a soap turns out.


Yeah some of their fragrance oils smell really weird but soap okay and some stay weird throughout I hope yours is the former.


----------

